# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Κουράστηκα

## Sofia

Ειμαι 28...έχω κατάθλιψη..δεν εχω πάει σε γιατρό-αν κ πολύ θα το θελα-κ νιώθω ότι επιβαρύνω τους πάντες...
Βαρέθηκα να ακούω από τον φίλο μου ότι δεν το περίμενε από εμένα, αφού με θεωρούσε δυνατή...καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν ειμαι οπως παλια...θέλω να αντιδράσω αλλα νιωθω κουρασμένη...

----------


## Orion

Πιστευω πως τα μέλη θα σου προτεινουν να επισκεφτεις κάποιον γιατρό.
Αν μας μιλουσες περισσοτερο για το προβλημα σου θα μπορουσαμε να σου δωσουμε μια πιο αναλυτικη απαντηση.Διακρινω πως αυτο που σε απασχολει ειναι τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για σένα (εισαι βάρος,δεν το περιμενα απο σενα,αδυναμη) και δινεις πολυ σημασια στη γνωμη τους.Οπως και να εχουν τα πραγματα δεν επελεξες εσυ να βρεθεις σε αυτη την κατασταση ,ουτε την επιδιωξες(τουλαχιστον συνειδητα).
Οταν αρχισεις να αντιδρας και να καταφερνεις πραγματα για τον ευατο σου θα αρχισεις να νιωθεις περισσοτερη δύναμη(λογω ενδυναμωσης της αυτοεκτιμησης σου)...

----------


## τι-ποτέ

kaλημέρα σοφία και όλοι οι φίλοι...
έχω δει ανθρώπους με τα μάτια σβηστά...
για μένα την αδαή, στα ανθρώπινα μάτια υπάρχει μια φλόγα. όταν η φλόγα αυτή έχει σβήσει, είναι κατάθλιψη. έτσι το βλέπω.
ΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ, ΣΒΗΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ.
ναι, έχω δει η κατάθλιψη να φεύγει. για να φύγει πρέπει να τη διώξεις. βασικό είναι η βοήθεια ενός ειδικού. είμαστε τόσοι που υποφέρουμε, που είναι πια κοινό. το ταμπού περί τρελογιατρών και άχρηστων ψυχολόγων, καλά θα κάνει να μένει για τους ηλίθιους.

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Αγαπητή φίλη Σοφία...καλώς ήρθες στην παρεούλα μας.Μέσα απο κάθε ασθένεια (είτε σωματική είτε ψυχική/ψυχοσωματική) εκφράζεται η δύναμη μας...η δύναμη της αντίδρασης.Ο οργανισμός αντιδρά απέναντι σε απειλητικούς παράγοντες (ή τέλος πάντων σε αυτούς που κρίνει ως απειλητικούς) και αυτή η αντίδραση είναι η ασθένεια μας.Το πάσχω απο κάτι....σε επίπεδο ύπαρξης μεταφράζεται σε μάχομαι εναντίον κάποιων \"εχθρών\"....και συνεπώς αυτά που περνάς εξακολουθούν να αποδεικνύουν τη δύναμη σου.Ωστόσο...πολλές φορές στο σωματικό ή τον ψυχικό μας αγώνα χρειαζόμαστε ενισχύσεις οι οποίες αποσκοπούν στο να μας οδηγήσουν σε μια νίκη όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες απώλειες σε αυτόν τον \"πόλεμο\" που διεξάγουμε.

Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια μορφή τέτοιας μάχης ...που όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολύ σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να την δώσουν σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους.Είτε κάποια ερεθίσματα του περιβάλλοντος κινητοποιούν μέσα μας αντιδράσεις που διατυπώνονται τόσο σε νοητικό επίπεδο (πχ σκέψεις) όσο και σε βιοχημικό (νευροδιαβιβαστές,ορμόνες κτλ) και συνθέτουν αυτό που σε επίπεδο συμπεριφοράς ονομάζεται κατάθλιψη.Είτε κάποια διαταραχή σε καθαρά βιοχημικό επίπεδο (πχ απευθείας στους νευροδιαβιβαστές) διατυπώνεται και σε νοητικό και πάλι οδηγεί στην ίδια συμπεριφορά.Βλέπεις ο εγκέφαλος εκτός των άλλων σπουδαίων λειτουργιών του καταφέρνει να συνδέει νοητικά σύμβολα και βιοχημεία και μέσω αυτών των συνδέσεων ένα ερέθισμα κινητοποιεί τον νού-ψυχή μας ( σαν πηγή σκέψεων,συναισθημάτων κτλ) αλλά και το σώμα μας.Εδώ λοιπόν έρχεται ο ρόλος του γιατρού για να ενισχύσει και τον βιοχημικό μας εξοπλισμό αλλά και τον ψυχικό μας....ώστε να είναι ισορροπημένες οι μεταξύ τους διατυπώσεις και να μην οδηγούν σε καταθλιπτικό μήνυμα.Αυτό το \"νιώθω κουρασμένη\" πχ που αναφέρεις ...αυτή η αίσθηση αδυναμίας είναι μια μορφή διατύπωσης είτε ψυχικών παραγόντων που μέσω της βιοχημικής σύνδεσης εκφράζονται στο σώμα σου...είτε βιοχημικών παραγόντων που έχουν μια σωματική έκφραση (αίσθηση αδυναμίας) και μια ψυχική έκφραση ( απογοήτευση).Αυτά μέσα μας είναι σαν συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία...και ότι διατυπώνεται στην γλώσσα της ψυχής έχει και μια αντίστοιχη βιοχημική διατύπωση που το μεταφράζει σε γλώσσα του σώματος και τούμπαλιν.Ο ειδικός θα σε βοηθήσει και στα δυο επίπεδα.Αυτό που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάς είναι ότι αυτές οι προσαρμογές (είτε αμιγώς σωματικές είτε ψυχικές) γίνονται για λόγους προστασίας...όπως και ο πυρετός είναι μια έκφραση κινητοποίησης των αμυντικών μας δυνάμεων έναντι των \"εθρικών\" εισβολέων.Κι όπως στην περίπτωση του πυρετού δεν θα άφηνε κάποιος την πλήρη εξάντληση του οργανισμού εν ονόματι αυτής της μάχης...αλλά θα ζητούσε θεραπευτική βοήθεια (που είναι οι σύμμαχοι που μας προσφέρουν αποτελεσματικότερα όπλα) έτσι οφείλουμε να κάνουμε και σε κάθε άλλη μάχη που δίνει η ύπαρξη μας.Και μην ξεχνάς ότι στο τέλος κάθε τέτοιας μάχης....βγαίνουμε ακόμα πιο δυνατοί.

Εύχομαι....ο \"στρατηγός\" που διοικεί το στράτευμα υγείας σου...να πάρει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα απόφαση να δεχτεί συμμαχικές δυνάμεις....ώστε να οδηγηθείς μια ώρα γρηγορότερα στη νίκη.

----------


## nikigirl18

Σοφια καλημερα και καλως ηρθες.Αν θελεις πες μας κατι παραπανω για σενα οπως δηλαδη πως αισθανεσαι,για ποιο λογο εφοσον λες θα ηθελες δεν εχεις παει σε καποιον ειδικο..
Το αισθημα οτι επιβαρυνεις τους παντες ειναι συχνο στην καταθλιψη,δηλαδη να σκεφτεσαι οτι δε φταινε σε τιποτα οι υπολοιποι ή οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις στις προσδοκιες τους ή ακομα οτι τους γινεσαι βαρος και οτι τους κουραζεις.Σκεψου ομως αν εσενα καποιος δικος σου ανθρωπος σου ελεγε οτι εχει καποια δυσκολια 8α σκεφτοσουν οτι σε κουραζει ή θα ηθελες να βοηθησεις?Στο λεω αυτο γιατι και εγω καταθλιψη εχω εδω και ενα χρονο και μια απο τις πιο συνηθισμενες σκεψεις μου ηταν αυτη,οτι δηλαδη τι μου φταινε ολοι οι υπολοιποι να τους ταλαιπωρω.Μαλιστα αυτη μου η σκεψη με οδηγησε και στο να απομακρυνθω κιολας απ\'ολους γιατι ηθελα να τους \'προστατεψω\' συμφωνα με τη λογικη μου και να μην τους ταλαιπωρω με τα δικα μου,πραγμα που ηταν εντελως λαθος.Ολοι μας χρειαζομαστε καποιον να ειναι διπλα μας,εστω και αν καποιες φορες ισως θεωρουμε οτι δε θελουμε κανεναν.
Η αντιμετωπιση του φιλου σου θεωρω οτι δειχνει κυριως αγνοια.Δε σημαινει οτι το να εχει καποιος καταθλιψη δειχνει αδυναμια ή οτι δεν μπορει να τα βγαλει περα.Η κατα8λιψη μπορει να συμβει στον καθενα,δεν ειναι λοιπον χαρακτηριστικο ενος αδυναμου χαρακτηρα.Απλα ειτε λογω πολλων δυσκολιων και συσσωρευμενης πιεσης,ειτε λογω βιολογικων παραγοντων που σχετιζονται με τα επιπεδα καποιων ουσιων(σεροτονινη,ντοπαμιν η και νοραδρεναλινη)στον εγκεφαλο μπορουμε να οδηγηθουμε στην καταθλιψη.Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν πρεπει να το θεωρουμε ως ενδειξη αδυναμιας,ειναι απλα μια φαση η οποια με αρκετη προσπαθεια και τις περισσοτερες φορες με τη βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου περναει.
Ειναι σημαντικο το οτι αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι δεν εισαι οπως παλια και λες οτι θελεις να αντιδρασεις.Με αυτο εχεις κανει πιστευω τη μιση αρχη,γιατι το σημαντικοτερο στο να αλλαξεις κατι ειναι να το συνειδητοποιησεις και να θελησεις να αντιδρασεις.Τωρα ισως η καθε προσπαθεια σου φαινεται ματαιη ή σε κουραζει υπερβολικα ομως καποια στιγμη θα αποδωσει.Μην αφηνεσαι,προσπαθησε να κανεις πραγματα καθημερινα,να βγαινεις και γενικα να μην παρατησεις τις δραστηριοτητες σου.Επισης καλο θα ηταν να μιλησεις και με καποιον ειδικο διοτι πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα.
Μην το βαζεις κατω και θα δεις οτι καποια στιγμη θα εισαι παλι οπως παλια.
Κατι τελευταιο,τη διαγνωση για καταθλιψη ποιος την εχει κανει?
Φιλικα
Νικη

----------


## Sofia

Πρώτα από όλα σας ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε...ειναι πολύ συγκινητικό...που γράψατε τόσα πολλά...
Ναι, νιώθω την ανάγκη να απευθυνθώ σε έναν ειδικό, εγώ που ποτέ δεν περίμενα ότι θα θέλα κάτι τέτοιο...που πάντα πίστευα ότι έχω όλες τις απαντήσεις για όλα τα προβλήματα και τα ερωτήματα!Διάβαζα πάντα πολύ και είχα την αφέλεια να πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω τα πάντα μόνη μου...

Θέλω να απευθυνθώ, αλλά το πρόβλημα μου είναι οικονομικό, αφού εγώ είμαι αυτή που χρηματοδοτώ τον εαυτό μου, τις σπουδές μου, τα πάντα και οι πόροι μου είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένοι...

Την διάγνωση της κατάθλιψης την έκανα μόνη μου :Smile: ! Αρχικά το υποψιαζόμουν, δεν ήθελα να το δω, μετά διάβασα σε διάφορα επιστημονικά sites διάφορες πληροφορίες που δεν μου άφηναν περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης...

Η αρχή έγινε όταν έχασα τη δουλειά μου, στη συνέχεια όταν διαπίστωσα ότι η σχέση των γονιών μου δεν είναι αυτή που εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου, μετά όταν δεν έβρισκα δουλειά...Τα λόγια του συντρόφου μου, ότι άλλαξα τα νιώθω σαν μαχαίρια...νιώθω ότι δεν θέλει να καταλάβει...Από την άλλη δεν θέλω την λύπηση κανενός, όπως και δεν θέλω να το μοιραστώ με τους δικούς μου για να μην τους πληγώσω..

Τώρα αφού έκανα αίτηση για Διδακτορικό και έγινα δεκτή, πήρα λίγο τα πάνω μου αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω...ελπίζω βαθιά μέσα μου αλλά πιο πολύ φοβάμαι...

----------


## dimitriskai

Aν μενεις στην Αθηνα πηγαινε σε καποιο νοσοκομειο που να εχει ψυχιατρικο τμημα ή εγω θα σου προτεινα να πας στο Αιγινητειο που εφημερευει καθε μερα το ψυχιατρικο τμημα οποτε μετα τις 3:00μμ μπορεις να πας οτι ωρα θες,για να συγουρευτεις για την διαγνωση και για για να παρεις καποια αγωγη,και αν στην πορεια εχεις χρηματα πηγαινεις και σε ιδιωτικο γιατρο.
Στο νοσοκαμειο εχεις δεν εχεις ταμειο ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## αντωνης25

δεν ειμαι της αποψης να πας σε νοσοκομειο...δεν νομιζω οτι η εικονα που θα δεις θα σου αρεσει.πηγαινε σε ιδιοτικο εμενα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.

----------


## demetrios38

Σοφάκι, πιστεύω ότι η καταθλιψη σου οφείλεται κυρίως σε περιβαλοντικούς παράγοντες (αντιδραστική) και βέβαια υπάρχει και μια προδιάθεση. Η δική μου άποψη είναι να επισκεφθείς κάποιον ιδιώτη ιατρό και σίγουρα θα ανακουφιστείς. Περιμένουμε νέα σου

----------


## allagi

Δεν είναι και πολύ κακό να νοιώθουμε κάποιες φορές στον πάτο!
Ο πάτος μας βοηθάει να αντιληφθούμε ότι κάτι πρέπει να αλάξουμε. 
Σου μιλάω από προσωπική πείρα, το ίδιο ακριβώς ένοιωθα πριν πάρω τηλ. πρώτη φορά την ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου...Γιατί μετά από πολλά χρόνια αισθάνθηκα την πίεση και την ανάγκη να διώξω από πάνω μου τα βάρη και τις ενοχές μιας ζωής.
..Και ήταν πολλές, πολλές φοβίες και ενοχές που κουβαλούσα από παιδάκι.
Γι αυτό παράτησε για λίγο τι σου λένε όι άλλοι (γιατί δε ξέρουν) και κόιτα τι θα κάνεις εσύ για σένα και την ψυχική σου βετίωση.
και γω θα σου πρότεινα ιδιωτική θεραπεία. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## BladeII

βρες πρωτα ενα φιλο να σε υποστηριζει περρισοτερο μιλα αυστηρα στους γονεις για τα προβληματα σου και σταματα την καταθλιψη που εχουνε το 70% το ελληνικου πληθυσμου μεσα και οι πλουσιοι που δεν βλεπετε την ποιοτητα στην ζωη σας μονο τα θελω σας και τα πρεπει...ζησε πιο ελευθερα και αδραξε την μερα...μην περιμενεις απο κανεναν να κανει αυτα που πρεπει εσυ να κανεις για να συνεχισεις.
Η καταθλιψη ειναι φυσικο φαινομενο αλλα αν την αφησεις θα παρει μορφη τερατος που θα σε κατασπαραξει χωρις ενδοιασμο αν εισαστε συγγενεις γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως εσυ θα το γεννησης....ολα στα χερια μας ειναι να το θυμασαι.
Αν εχεις την υγεια σου κουνας βουνα ολοκληρα!



\"Πολεις γεματες χρωματα και γευσεις σαν σειρηνες που σε καλουν στο διαβα σου για να κατασπαραξουν οτι επιθυμησεις οτι ονειρευτεις και αν πλησιασεις να τις γευτεις θα καταληξεις τροφη στο στομαχι του τερατος που λεγετε κοινωνια V.S.\"

----------


## αντωνης25

οταν πιασεις πατο σημαινει οτι εχεις γρεμιστει...οταν γκρεμιστεις ξαναχτιζεσαι σιγα σιγα με καλυτερα θεμελια αυτη την φορα και δεν ξανααφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να ξαναπαθει αυτο το πραγμα και αυτο νομιζω ειναι καλο :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση..όλους σας αντώνη 25, Demetrios 38 (ευχαριστώ για τη διάγνωση:-)),dimitriskai,nickigirl18, Blade II(\"μην περιμενεις απο κανεναν να κανει αυτα που πρεπει εσυ να κανεις για να συνεχισεις.\" συμφωνώ απόλυτα), allagi (αυτόν το πάτο τον νιώθω σχεδόν 2 χρόνια αλλά τον τελευταίο χρόνο πολύ καλύτερα). τι - πότε (και τα δικά μου μάτια ελπίζω...)LOGOPSYXOS γραφεις υπέροχα, μου έδειξες μία άλλη διάσταση της κατάστασής μου που αγνοούσα...

Το αποφάσισα, θα πάω σε ειδικό ο κόσμος να γυρίσει ανάποδα..τη μία μέρα είμαι σε κανονικά επίπεδα την επόμενη πάλι πέφτω...προσπαθώ να καταλάβω μόνη μου γιατί έχω κατάθλιψη, αλλά σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να αυτοθεραπευτώ!Είναι σίγουρα και οι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση μου (πχ. το ότι μου χρωστάνε αρκετά χρήματα στα οποία βασίζομαι για τη διαβίωσή μου) αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό σίγουρα.. Εχω φτάσει στο σημείο να μην πιστεύω την παραμικρή καλή κουβέντα που με αφορά, ενώ είμαι έτοιμη να δεχτώ το πιο απίστευτο κακό νέο!

Το μόνο πλέον που με απασχολεί είναι αν πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχολόγο, κλινικό ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο και πόσο στοιχίζει περίπου η κάθε επίσκεψη...από την άλλη σκέφτομαι αν θα με ακούει την ώρα που θα μιλάω ή θα σκέφτεται κάτι άλλο:-)!πώς μπορώ να ξέρω ότι είναι κατάλληλος για μένα? έχω και τέτοιες ανασφάλειες...

----------


## demetrios38

Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να επισκεφθείς ψυχίατρο-νευρολόγο διότι με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή που θα σου συστήσει τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι άμεσα. Ο ψυχολόγος θα προσπαθήσει να εντοπίσει τις αιτίες της κατάθλιψης μεσα από συνεδρίες οι οποίες έχουν σαφώς μεγαλύτερο κοστος και τα αποτελέσματα είναι αβέβαια και θα προκύψουν μετά από αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα. Βέβαια η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι ο συνδυασμος ψυχοθεραπείας με φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## Lenaki

Συμφωνω απολυτως με τον προλαλησαντα.

Κι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι πως φαρμακευτικη αγωγη + ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδυασμος.

Καλη επιτυχια σε οτι και αν επιλεξεις  :Smile:

----------


## dimitriskai

Kαι εγω θα συμφωνησω για ψυχιατρο και ψυχοθεραπευτη και το κυριοτερο να εχεις ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ δεν γινονται ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Sofia

η υπομονή είναι βασικό μου χαρακτηριστικό και μέσα μου ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσω...πάντα πίστευα στον εαυτό, καιρός να βρώ την πίστη αυτή πάλι

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω πηγαινα μονο σε ψυχιατρο και τωρα κανω μαζι και ψυχοθεραπεια.ομολογω οτι θυμαμαι πραγματα τα οποια ειχα ξεχασμενα και ειναι αρκετα διασκεδαστικο...λεει..απλα εχω γινει φτωχος κλαψ!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

όντως είναι διασκεδαστικό...τώρα πλέον που έχω σταματήσει τη ψυχοθεραπεία, μου έρχονται στον νου διάφορες σκέψεις/φράσεις/ιδέες που ειπώθηκαν σε αυτήν κατά καιρούς και ομολογώ πως παραξενεύομαι κάπως γιατί δεν περίμενα να θυμάμαι κάτι...πράγμα ευχάριστο όπως και να το κάνουμε γιατί κράτησε 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια...

----------


## SpyrosGR21

Σοφια πηγες σε ειδικο? Τι εγινε τελικα?

----------


## αντωνης25

ναι ραψωδε...ειναι καλη φαση να θυμασαι ξεχασμενα πραγματα εστω και κακα...

----------


## DotCom

Γεία σου Σοφία,
Καταρχήν είμαι αρνητικός στην ιδέα του γιατρού παρα μόνο όταν είναι η μόνη λύση. Καλύτερη λύση για μένα είναι η συζήτηση. Απο την στιγμή όμως που το ζητάς απο μόνη σου καλό θα ήταν να το κάνεις. Καλό θα ήταν να φύγεις λίγο από τα καθημερινά. Να πας κάπου για λίγες μέρες, με παρέα ή μόνη σου καλύτερα για να αλλάξεις παραστάσεις. Να σου λείψουν και να λείψεις απο τα στάνταρ έτσι ώστε να σου επιστρέψει η όρεξει και η αισιοδοξία. Ακόμα καλό θα ήταν να ζήταγες από την σχέση σου μια ψυχολογική υποστήριξη.

----------


## mauros_vuthos_f

γεια σου Σοφια,νομιζω οτι ειμαι η λιγοτερο ειδικη για να σε συμβουλευσω,αλλα διαβασα το θεμα σου και θα ηθελα να σου πω την γνωμη..ειμαι μονο 17 χρονων,φοβομουνα πολυ να μιλησω γιαυτο και περασαν 3 χρονια.πριν 1 μηνα λοιπον μιλησα και ζητησα την βοηθεια ειδικου.βλεπω ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο.περα απο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχω 2 φιλους,ετσι νιωθω,να τουσ παρω τηλεφωνο ανα πασα στιγμη,και να κλεισω ραντεβου,βοηθαει παρα πολυ...και πιστευω να βοηθησει και σενα...περα απο γιατρο θα χεις και εναν φιλο ειδικο,που θα ακουει τα παντα και θα σε βοηθησει να βλεπεις πιο θετικα τα πραγματα..
ελπιζω ο καινουργιος χρονος να σου φερει υγεια και ευτυχια και οτι αλλο επιθυμεις...
καλα χριστουγεννα!!!!

----------

